# LADedicated.com New Website & Chicago DC Now Open! Dedicated Servers & Colocation



## robbyhicks (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey everyone! Some very exciting news over here at LA Dedicated!  We are proud to announce the launch of our new website and domain at https://ladedicated.com/  We are also now offering Dedicated Servers and Colocation in our new Chicago Facility!


In Chicago, we have partnered with Steadfast for our Datacenter Space.  They are well-known in the industry for providing quality infrastructure services.  With this partnership, and a combination of our Network, hardware & on-premise inline DDoS protection, we are able to provide an unparalleled level of service and support to our customers!


Thank you for your continued support as we grow!  We are very much looking forward to what 2016 will bring 


A bit about LADedicated.com 

We aim to provide best-in-class service by providing a combination of the best in facilities, best networks and best ddos protection. We operate out of the Coresite LA2 (One Wilshire's 900 Annex) building, which is the most internet connected building in the world! Our Pure Internap Performance IP bandwidth gives amazingly low latency, and optimal routing performance so our services work excellent for gaming & other low-latency applications. With use of MIRO routing technology from Internap, we can leverage the best performance over all of our bandwidth carriers to ensure you always have the best route possible and not the cheapest. Our network also provides GREAT connectivity to Australia, Asia & China.


Cheers!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2015)

> name is LA Dedicated
> Servers are actually in Chicago.


Kidding though.  Congrats on the expansion!


----------



## robbyhicks (Dec 2, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> > name is LA Dedicated
> > Servers are actually in Chicago.
> 
> 
> Kidding though.  Congrats on the expansion!



Thank you!!


LA Dedicated does so well with google it's almost impossible to justify a name change now!  Going forward, a sub-brand that's more catered to multiple locations might be our next step.  We're looking at Amsterdam facilities for end of 2016 too!


----------

